# Advice Needed!!!



## Supersonic (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there.

My name is Lisa and husband is Gary, we have 2 children, daughter age 15 and son age 10. We are just starting the process of moving to Canada. Thinking of using a Toronto based lawyer called Abrams and Krochas, has anybody used them, or know of them? Do you think this is the best way to go, or should we do it ourselves? My husband is in Marketing. We are looking at the Toronto area. I am really excited but dead nervous. Can you give us some good advice!

Thanks loads.
Lisa


----------



## Mike (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Lisa, we used Abrams and Krochak, (A&K), as did friends of ours, both successfully gaining permanent residency visas using the professional qualifications route. It's taken about 3 years for the applications to be processed, but there weren't any problems, A&K prepared the applications so that everything the High Commission in London required was present. Don't know if they still do, but when we signed up with them they offered a money back guarrantee if your application failed, which was comforting, we figured if we weren't likely candidates they wouldn't waste their time working for free! Good luck.


----------



## Supersonic (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Mike, Thanks for that, it makes us feel a lot better knowing somebody else has used them. It is quite daunting at first, but we are extremely keen to get the ball rolling. We are going to pay the initial payment tomorrow. Are you now living in Canada or nearly there? Have you had any success with job hunting, did A&K help you with this.
Thanks Lisa


----------

